# Hoopoes



## EnGog

Can anyone out there suggest the best place to see Hoopoes. The only one I have ever seen was in the 80's on the walls of castle Brolio in Tuscany. I know they are spread all over mainland Europe and have even seen road signs with them on, in and around Royan/ La Rochelle.
We are not birders, but would love to see this fantastic bird.


----------



## MrsW

In and around our back garden!

They are lovely birds, so bright and colourful too!


----------



## Penquin

As MrsW says - we have a pair that visit us daily (more frequently in the winter when food is scarce elsewhere) - they are beautiful to watch but very timid.

There are lots around this area - so if you are in the vicinity it is well wroth looking out for them.  

We also have more raptors (birds of prey) than I used to see in a month in the UK......  

while driving over a 500m stretch of road towards home earlier this morning we say two buzzards perching on electricity poles and two sparrow hawks (separately) sat on the wires just waiting for lunch to become apparent........ 8O 

The wildlife around here is superb......

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

Rosnay Municipal campsite in the Brenne National Park.

There was a resident on there a couple of weeks ago, and he came very close to the vans at frequent intervals during the day.

Cracking good campsite too . . . so good I nearly didn't tell you about it!! :wink:  

Entrance to campsite - 46.706212,1.212466

Also saw short-toed eagle, night heron, little egret, heron, and loads of others. 

Dave


----------



## autostratus

We've seen them pecking around the empty pitches in the quiet season on the campsite we use in the Dordogne:
http://www.verdoyer.fr/en/chateau-le-verdoyer

We also have Hawfinches and Golden oriole plus red squirrels.

Saw them frequently too in Mallorca


----------



## bktayken

*Hoopies*

Lots of Hoopies here, very shy bird though there are off as soon as they see you ....getting a lot of beeaters at the moment they have very pretty plumage although the flocks are not as large as they used to be.

Brian


----------



## Scattycat

Yep, also in our garden. 

This year has been exceptionally good for them.

We've even had them perching on our bathroom window sill in the morning.

They've been here for over a month this year, most unusual


----------



## alhod

We had a pair nesting nearby and visiting the garden to find food on the lawn. They were here from early April but have not seen or heard them for a couple of weeks now.
They seem to be quite common in Charente.

Alan


----------



## Davethepenguin

Common as muck around Charente Maritime


----------



## Spacerunner

Saw one in the waste ground next to the aire at Denia last year.
Had to do a double take but the glass of Guinness made the identification easy!! :lol:


----------



## raynipper

Yep, used to see em regularly in our garden (field) near Bergerac.

Ray.


----------



## Wizzo

Despite being brightly coloured they are not always easy to spot. They tend to forage on grass and are quiet so can easily be missed. They will normally let you get to within binocular range but could be frightened off if you get too close.

JohnW


----------



## BrianJP

Loads here in the Montes de Malaga ,depending on the time of year.Curious but fascinating looking birds .Who gave them that name ?


----------



## EnGog

Thanks for all the replies, it looks like south west France is the place for Hoopoes.


----------



## autostratus

BrianJP said:


> Loads here in the Montes de Malaga ,depending on the time of year.Curious but fascinating looking birds .Who gave them that name ?


Have you heard them calling? 

Try:


----------



## rayrecrok

wrong bird :roll:

Right bird







:wink:

Lots of them at Markadia Portugal..

ray.


----------



## aldra

used to love them in Israel

Saw them on our last trip to France but they where very skittish

Aldra


----------



## peaky

we have them too here on the golf course, also bee eaters at the moment see kestrels and all sorts of little birds that i could nt identify, alot are just passing through, we have the secetery birds too like u see in africa sometimes, not seen them this year yet.


----------



## 100127

Pezenas, Camping St Christol, many Hoopoos

Noisy bu***rs


----------



## hogan

Valencia 1000 s here I have a pair stay in my garden every summer like Blobsta said noisy Bu**e*r*


----------



## tonyt

You know there are 2 species? The Lesser Striped and the Greater Pied.

The one you've all been discussing is the Lesser Striped but the Greater Pied is much easier to spot but is often mistaken for another species.


----------



## Easyriders

Loads and loads of them in both Spain and Portugal, but the males are easier to spot (because of the crest on the head). Also seen many in Crete.

They are not at all shy, if you see a shy one, it's probably a jay, not a hoopoe!

hoopoes are known to have the messiest nests of all birds, most birds won't s**t in their own nest, but hoopoes will. As we found out when we parked our car under a tree that had a hoopoe nest in it!

I believe they are also seen in southern England, but they tend to avoid wet old north Wales. But then we get all sorts of birds of prey, including red kites, and a pair of red-legged partridges nest in our garden every year.


----------



## seanoo

had a hoopoe in my garden a couple of weeks ago here in normandy. first time i've actually seen one although i've heard them a few times. see loads in spain. i did have three greater spotted woodpeckers on my feeders at the same time yesterday as well.


----------



## rosalan

Much to my surprise I followed one up a street in Bedford, England.
Loads in Spain, saw more than ten in a river bed just south of Torre del Mar. Even in the grounds of a hotel in Dubai where they were not at all nervous, only just walking out of reach when approached.
Alan


----------



## alhod

Was it shopping? 

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------

